# RecipeDB - Mongo



## dannbrew (21/3/10)

Mongo  Ale - English Pale Ale  Extract                      Brewer's Notes Fairly simple beer that gets better with age. Peel two Mangos. Dice Mangos and put in blender. Blend very well. Place Mango pulp in about 1Lt of water. Boil Mango pulp in pot. Place in with normal ingredients. Then get Macadamia Honey and pour that in too. Too easy.    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      1.7 kg Generic DME - Amber    1 kg Dextrose       Yeast     15 ml Coopers - Cooper Ale         17L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.061 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 0 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.99%   Colour 16 EBC   Batch Size 17L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 2 days


----------



## Allanr (29/1/11)

RecipeDB said:


> This is the discussion topic for the recipe: Mongo



Danbrew,

I am very new to brewing but love anything mango (Esp beers).

Just wondering how this one turned out as its the most interesting one i have come across.

Have you tried one without Nuts and Honey (love both of them 2)?

I am about to start experimenting with a mango beer from scratch using a Coopers Canadian Blonde as a base.
I have 3*10L fermenters ready to try out 3 versions to speed up the tasting process.

*V1
-583.3 gr of COOPERS CANADIAN BLONDE (LIGHT)
-333 gr of COOPERS BREW ENHANSER 1 (Dextrose and Maltodextrin)
-1.33 L of GOLDEN CIRCLE MANGO NECTAR (preservitive free)
-6 L of water (NEVERFAIL) 

*V2
-583.3 gr of COOPERS CANADIAN BLONDE (LIGHT)
-333 gr of COOPERS BREW ENHANSER 1 (Dextrose and Maltodextrin)
-1 mango (average size) Blended and boiled in 2 L of water in a muslin bag for 1 hour at 130dg to pasturise
-6 L of water (NEVERFAIL) 

*V3
-583.3 gr of COOPERS CANADIAN BLONDE (LIGHT)
-333 gr of COOPERS BREW ENHANSER 1 (Dextrose and Maltodextrin)
-1/2 mango (average size) Blended and boiled in 2 L of water in a muslin bag for 1 hour at 130dg to pasturise
-665 ml of GOLDEN CIRCLE MANGO NECTAR (preservitive free)
-6 L of water (NEVERFAIL)

!!! Times the above amounts by 3 to achive a full batch of my fav or continue playing around untill happy !!!!

Would you have any suggestions on the amout of mango used?
I dont want it to be overpowering but still be aparent.

Do you have any suggestions for other required ingredients?

Ive started with a light blonde to allow the flavour to come through and allow a nice colour (so not to dark like river water)
but most recipies seem to point towards a wheat or ale. Have you tried other recipies besides the English Pale ale used?

I know its a lot to answer but any help would be great.


----------

